# help with a ho layout



## wjacob (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a 6x10 doughnut shaped layout that has a pit in the middle for a duck under type layout. All sidesare1.5 foot wide . I build benchwork but now I'm having an issue trying to figure out how to lay out track to make the most of the space. My wants are Double mainline Largest radius turns the space can handle Some switching Era and prototype is modern with some "special older trains "

I'm kinda new to the whole building a railroad and any advice you have would be great. I have now just some ez track from years ago but I will be scraping that for atlas 100 track Thanks guys


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You can download software that will help you with the layout.
Right Track by Atlas Here
Scarm Here
Anyrail Here
They all work well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

With that small of a layout I would forgo the double main line. Give yourself some generous passing sidings instead. I made this a requirement for my first 2 layouts and I was unhappy with the way the layouts turned out. It is too much of a chore to get the train on the right main to do any switching. If you were to have a larger layout then I would suggest using double mains only where traffic can get busy and or in open spaces where there will be no switching of any industries. Now if you are only planning on watching trains run around in circles then having the ability to run 2 engines with no interfearance may just be what you need. If that is the case then making 2 loops with maybe a storage yard for your unused equipment would work out pretty good. 

Massey


----------



## wjacob (Nov 26, 2011)

Ok im going crazy with the design software. I need some help. I wanna have some switching I have a bunch of 24 and 22 inch radi turns and some flex. I want to have an actual design to go on. Please someone give me some help.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If you give a sketch of what you want a lot of us on here could fine tune it for you.


----------



## wjacob (Nov 26, 2011)

I have many, I will try to figure out how to get them on the website to show you. I have about 4 that are in the running.


----------

